# Dean El Diente actual weight??



## wallywam (Mar 23, 2008)

Hope that this is the right forum as there is no Dean forum.

Anyone out there have the actual weight of the Dean El Diente or Dean El Diente Exlight frame weights?? I don't really care what size you have, I'm just trying to get a real weight. The website says 3 lbs for the standard and 2.2 lbs for the Exlight.


Looking to buy a new bike and just want to have an idea.

Thanks!


----------

